# Kijiji Really Sucks Now



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Out of 31 spaces for user gear in Ottawa, over 12 were ads. Not only are the pages slow to load because of the ads, your page gets bounced up and down as the ads load and change. Really hate this and all they're doing is grabbing as much revenue as they can before a challenger comes in.

Makes eBay look attractive.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been spending more time on the Facebook Marketplace. That said the dealers are starting to pollute that as well. I wish they could be segmented away from private deals in both cases.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been spending more time on the Facebook Marketplace. That said the dealers are starting to pollute that as well. I wish they could be segmented away from private deals in both cases.


Good idea, I found it pretty populated with junk but I'll give FBM another try.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Makes eBay look attractive.[/QUOTE said:


> Ebay owns Kijiji.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Makes eBay look attractive.


Ebay owns Kijiji.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Ebay owns Kijiji.


 And Facebook owns humanity. I'm joking. Kind of.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Ebay owns Kijiji.


Lucy, you've got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If everyone would just smarten up and start using Craigslist, we'd all be fine

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have found that what part of the country you live in seems to dictate whether Kijiji sucks or not. In Edmonton, Kijiji seems by far the most used. I have not problems buying or selling. There is an Edmonton Facebook Gear Selling Group, lots of stuff, but scrolling through that is a pain.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Most of the Facebook Marketplace pages are supposed to be for regular people. I'm signed up for a few groups and the admin will ask that anyone selling as a business should be reported to the admin.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Lucy, you've got some 'splainin' to do.


Ebay invented/started Kijiji... figured that was common knowledge...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kijiji is painful to use these days


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it was only good for a short time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

33% Ads by my calculations on the Edmonton area Kijiji under "all vehicles". It's getting really difficult to splice through 33% Ads and another probably 33% of the fucktards asking too much money for their equipment. Kinda sucks now, but I'll probably keep using it till something better comes along. Thanks @Hamstrung for the reminder about Facebook. My only issue with that is I don't dig FB too much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> 33% Ads by my calculations on the Edmonton area Kijiji under "all vehicles". It's getting really difficult to splice through 33% Ads and another probably 33% of the fucktards asking too much money for their equipment. Kinda sucks now, but I'll probably keep using it till something better comes along. Thanks @Hamstrung for the reminder about Facebook. My only issue with that is I don't dig FB too much.


the ads are a pain but I find the vehicles section the worst for that, the musical equipment doesn't have that many in comparison

....or does it?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

The latest thing in Montreal is the Kijijidiots will now post in the 4 regions of Montreal, so no you see their overpriced crap 4x per page.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> the ads are a pain but I find the vehicles section the worst for that, the musical equipment doesn't have that many in comparison
> 
> ....or does it?


7/24 or 30% on the musical instruments section. They all seem to be the same bloody outfits. Does Ebay own those business? RedOne and Solo guitars are a couple I see a bunch of. A few others as well, like the French one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Do you guys use an ad blocker? I user Firefox and uBlock Origin. I don't see ads on Kijiji.

Note: Firefox at around v57.x changed it's core program and it is called Quantum. I have rolled back to the older version as I don't like Quantum...


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> 33% Ads by my calculations on the Edmonton area Kijiji under "all vehicles". It's getting really difficult to splice through 33% Ads and another probably 33% of the fucktards asking too much money for their equipment. Kinda sucks now, but I'll probably keep using it till something better comes along. Thanks @Hamstrung for the reminder about Facebook. My only issue with that is I don't dig FB too much.


Wonder if a Canada-only version of Reverb would fly.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> the ads are a pain but I find the vehicles section the worst for that, the musical equipment doesn't have that many in comparison
> 
> ....or does it?


Over 3500 items in that category in Ottawa. 1/3 of them ads? I don't know if they count ads or not but they should since you have to scroll through them anyway.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Wonder if a Canada-only version of Reverb would fly.


Reverb does allow the user to select Canada only list items where one can peruse the mostly overpriced gear on there as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think it might be a little better for us rural-ish folk. I have been known to set my location 20 km northeast of where I am - cuts out all the crap from Toronto, but still includes all of the places I'd be willing to drive to. I've perused Facebook Marketplace, but haven't actually made any purchases yet. Don't see a lot of dealer listings, but what I look at seems to affect the ads that I see on Facebook - surprise, surprise.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Reverb does allow the user to select Canada only list items where one can peruse the mostly overpriced gear on there as well.


I know, but I'd prefer to see a Canadian solution run by a Canadian concern.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> I know, but I'd prefer to see a Canadian solution run by a Canadian concern.


Why? Because Canadians are distinctly better or smarter at customer-oriented design, products, and service? Hardly. Circular case in point: Kijiji Canada (has Canadian top level founding and management, IIRC).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> Why? Because Canadians are distinctly better or smarter at customer-oriented design, products, and service? Hardly. Circular case in point: Kijiji Canada (has Canadian top level founding and management, IIRC).


Just so this doesn't descend into a discussion on who runs companies better, I withdraw my previous recommendation.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Reverb does allow the user to select Canada only list items where one can peruse the mostly overpriced gear on there as well.


If you add "country:ca" to your search criteria in Reverb, it will limit your results as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Kijiji is painful to use these days


Got that right. Can’t renew my ads, not getting any hits and can’t seem to contact other sellers (those without phone numbers) 

they are taking the photobucket avenue of success if they keep this up. 

Right now though, there’s no suitable alternative. CL sucks and I’m not joining FB


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

The ads don't bother me so much, it's all the fake stuff, or overpriced stuff, or mislabeled stuff that bothers me. 

"PRS Prism copy", "Gibson LP copy", etc...
"Fender Strat $300", immediately click, oh it's a Squier.
"Epiphone SG Special $300", cool but you know those are 250 new right.. 

But.. I browse via the iphone app.. I guess I don't know what the actual website is like.

I mostly just look anyway. If I'm buying I'd much rather just go browse a used shop or something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

Stratacastor. 50th Beware of fake china made. Roland+20cube. Strat 900$ Cube 300$


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The guitar looks a bit off. Is it a fake?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

There was some dude in Edmonton Kijiji actually looking to buy Chibsons and such. He (or she) asked for fakes in particular. Made me shake my head. Can't really put that one on Kijiji though, just the Donuts that use the free service and make it difficult for honest trade.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

Kijiji was fine until it was redesigned with bloatware. Now it is mining for coins, and the same can be said for Reverb. The site is more heavy than it needs to be.

Plus now on Kijiji I can't log in on mobile browser, therefore cannot browse my favorites or make first contact with any sellers.

On Kijiji I wish you could omit certain sellers from appearing in searches. I search for vinyl records and this one guy uses 100 irrelevant keywords and sometimes I have to scroll for many pages just to get past this person's ads. IE: Search Kijiji/Toronto/Buy&Sell and then type Judas Priest Vinyl and you will meet MR CAPS LOCK who has many hundreds of unrelated ads spanning many dozens of pages. Please don't attach keywords not specifically related to the ad where the keywords are posted. Don't be that guy.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Reverb comes across as a higher quality site and I feel the owners (CME) really do care. However, they’ve lost a bit of trust with their handpicked lists. For a supposedly manual grouping of interesting items, there’s some unrelated crap in there that has nothing to do with the group. Handpicked my donkey.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I keep finding amazing deals in Montreal no problem ! Actually find to many in fact... not enough money, room or understanding wife !

We seem to have less spammer here with 2000 adds... we do have lots of morons asking way to much for they'e
Gear and the adds are there for the last 2-3 years every week! I don't
Get that? Who has the time to repost the same add for a year ??? Espeecialy when you get messages that you are a moron for asking that much ??? 

guess I should move back to TO to keep my gas in check!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Eyeban Ezz Syndrome said:


> Kijiji was fine until it was redesigned with bloatware. Now it is mining for coins, and the same can be said for Reverb. The site is more heavy than it needs to be.
> 
> Plus now on Kijiji I can't log in on mobile browser, therefore cannot browse my favorites or make first contact with any sellers.
> 
> On Kijiji I wish you could omit certain sellers from appearing in searches. I search for vinyl records and this one guy uses 100 irrelevant keywords and sometimes I have to scroll for many pages just to get past this person's ads. IE: Search Kijiji/Toronto/Buy&Sell and then type Judas Priest Vinyl and you will meet MR CAPS LOCK who has many hundreds of unrelated ads spanning many dozens of pages. Please don't attach keywords not specifically related to the ad where the keywords are posted. Don't be that guy.


Send the dickwad a mesage to piss off. Probably won't do anything but it might make you feel happy you did at least. We have a few people here in Edmonton who do that crap as well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just bought two very nice guitars at decent prices off Kijiji in the last year and sold my 5th Avenue Kingpin II with no problem. We also refurnished our home after our move from St. Catharines all on Kijiji.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I just bought two very nice guitars at decent prices off Kijiji in the last year and sold my 5th Avenue Kingpin II with no problem. We also refurnished our home after our move from St. Catharines all on Kijiji.


Yeah. That's the thing with Kijiji. There are still some great people selling some good stuff for a good deal. But wading through all the nonsense that's amongst the good sellers on therre gets tedious at times. I got a really nice Seagull 12 string last year for a steal, and this year I picked up 2 solid core doors for $20 a pop from a crew that was demoing and refurbishing a commercial building. I like the service a lot but Kijiji can do a lot more to make it better. I understand the business needs to make money, but do it smarter.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. That's the thing with Kijiji. There are still some great people selling some good stuff for a good deal. But wading through all the nonsense that's amongst the good sellers on therre gets tedious at times. I got a really nice Seagull 12 string last year for a steal, and this year I picked up 2 solid core doors for $20 a pop from a crew that was demoing and refurbishing a commercial building. I like the service a lot but Kijiji can do a lot more to make it better. I understand the business needs to make money, but do it smarter.


I have been looking for a 12 string acoustic and played a couple Seagull 12 strings at my local L & M. Guild and Taylor have the 12 string market but I was very impressed with the Seagull. For me, that 12 string jangle Seagull has got going is excellent.

As for Kijijji, I try to weed out as much junk by choosing ads only with pictures, delete the want ads, put in a target price and specify as closely as possible what I am looking for. Sometimes I save these in my favourites so I don't have to keep selecting the specifics everytime I open the Kijiji pages.


----------

